# Flint River Kayak/Canoe Tourney



## steelshotslayer

This is going to be a catch-photo-release tourney March the 8th river permitting. If the river is high or messed up we will reschedule to the first available weekend. Registration will be at the lookout at the bluff the morning of be there at 5:30 a.m. sharp. This will give everyone plenty of time to get everything situated and then run the shuttle to their desired fishing location. You may put in at any stretch along the flint. Weigh in will be at 7:00 p.m. that afternoon back at the look out. A token will be provided the morning of the tourney that is required to be in each picture of a caught fish. You are required to provide your own measuring device and the numbers have to be visible. This is a 2 man five fish tourney $50 bucks a man with payouts 70% 1st place 20% 2nd place and 10% third place. A picture not deemed acceptable will be disqualified. To attempt to keep cheating down no large mouth will be allowed in the photos only shoal bass and spots. Please contact me for any other information. 
Thanks,
Nick

If anyone is planning on attending please post here so we can get a general head count.


----------



## Town2Small

If I can get Joe in on it and if I have my kayak by then I'm game.


----------



## steelshotslayer

You don't have to have a partner


----------



## WoodyDuck

if you don't have to have a partner why is it a 2 man fish tourney


----------



## steelshotslayer

That way you can fish on a team if you want.


----------



## Shane B.

Artificial bait only?


----------



## steelshotslayer

Of course.


----------



## Shane B.

Yeah, you better make that real clear or there will be rock worms ,shiners and bass minnows floating everywhere !


----------



## steelshotslayer

Just wanted to update this as of right now the total jackpot is at $1100 on confirmed boats.  Hopefully we can get a few more to enter.


----------



## Town2Small

Who all from our neck of the woods?


----------



## steelshotslayer

Me dale Ragsdale hank Owens Donald ray Randall.  I think barfield and anyone else that told dale. Plus a couple guys I work with and guys they know from Albany and south Carolina


----------



## WoodyDuck

If you fish by yourself is it 50 or a hundred bc if it is just 50 the money want add up right for people that pay for 2 men


----------



## fish hawk

WoodyDuck said:


> If you fish by yourself is it 50 or a hundred bc if it is just 50 the money want add up right for people that pay for 2 men



If you fish with a partner it should be $100.00 a piece.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Its $50 a man.  I don't have anyone not fishing on a team as of yet.   Kinda hard to run a shuttle by yourself.  As for the money not adding up right... Everyone pays an equal share if you fish on a team you have two people catching fish doubling your chances.  If you choose to fish by yourself you  don't have the extra help.


----------



## WoodyDuck

Understand that but I was just saying it would not add up right


----------



## steelshotslayer

Last I checked $50 a person is $50 a person either way.  So that adds up correct.  If you win $1000 on a team you split it 50/50 cause you had double the odds of winning.  If you win $1000 by yourself you get it all because it was just you.


----------



## WoodyDuck

It's just odd to have a single man throwing 50 and a team throwing 100 you should make a single put in 100 but it's your tourney


----------



## WoodyDuck

What trip is the best up that way and which one are you planning because a few yearsago i floated pobiddy too 19 and caught alot


----------



## lonedrake

WoodyDuck said:


> It's just odd to have a single man throwing 50 and a team throwing 100 you should make a single put in 100 but it's your tourney



You double your chances fishing as a team.  The money adds up right ,  what are you talking about ?


----------



## steelshotslayer

lonedrake said:


> You double your chances fishing as a team.  The money adds up right ,  what are you talking about ?



I think its just a troll


----------



## WoodyDuck

I got your troll I think a measurement tourney is just crazy it's not hard to keep five fish alive on a river do it all the time but its cool your tourney good luck


----------



## steelshotslayer

WoodyDuck said:


> I got your troll I think a measurement tourney is just crazy it's not hard to keep five fish alive on a river do it all the time but its cool your tourney good luck



I appreciate it.  If you don't like the rules just don't fish.  The good for the majority is better than pleasing the few that have a problem with a catch-photo-release style tournament.


----------



## WoodyDuck

I don't know if I will make it up to fish the tourney but I would like to fish up that way again this spring steel shot you seem to know a lot about up there what is the best trip to do and which one do you usually do maybe we could get together and fish and you show me along up that way


----------



## fish hawk

lonedrake said:


> You double your chances fishing as a team.  The money adds up right ,  what are you talking about ?



I understand what he's getting at.If your gonna pool up and get your best five fish between two people then it should just be considered a buddy tournament and be $100.00 a boat.i thought it was gonna be a every man for himself type deal, if not it puts a lone fisherman at a serious disadvantage.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Its always been a 2 man team tournament, but to try and get numbers up and people involved I figured if you want to fish by yourself or if you think your that good then you are more than welcome to attempt it.


----------



## WoodyDuck

Ok you just said it 2 man tourney so I mean if it is a single person it should be 100 forone person to enter


----------



## lonedrake

fish hawk said:


> I understand what he's getting at.If your gonna pool up and get your best five fish between two people then it should just be considered a buddy tournament and be $100.00 a boat.i thought it was gonna be a every man for himself type deal, if not it puts a lone fisherman at a serious disadvantage.



The lone man is also in it for half the money as a team so it's not that much of a disadvantage.  It's a risk/reward kind of thing.  I'm debating on fishing alone

And woodyduck.  Can you explain how it would be possible to keep five keeper sized shoal bass alive in a kayak.


----------



## WoodyDuck

Lone drake you try your best to keep them alive if you want to win a weigh in tourney if it was me I would do what I had to do


----------



## fish hawk

Looks like I'm gonna have a shuttling problem if I cant find someone to fish with, which also presents another problem.....Finding someone to partner up with that wont back out at the last minute.


----------



## lonedrake

I'm sure someone will be there to run shuttle.  May cost you though


----------



## fish hawk

It's a frog strangler going on here........Warmer weather  is in the forecast, if we could just get a break from the rain it would be on!!!!!


----------



## Town2Small

Got another group Nick, Landon and whoever he brings.


----------



## fish hawk

From the gauge at Molena it looks like the Flint came up about 5 ft.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Yea I have been keeping an eye on it.  Unless the forecast changes we may have to push it out a few weeks.  At the moment its calling for rain all next week on top of the river being up.  Not what I was hoping for.


----------



## Rainman6789

Why no lmb? Down below Albany where we fish that's mainly what u will catch.


----------



## lonedrake

Because the last 3 years only two largemouth have been weighed in.    And we don't want anyone running over to the local farm pond and catching 5 big ones.


----------



## flintrvrgigger

Are you only measuring the length of the fish and the longest 5 fish win? or how does that work?


----------



## Doobie man

Due to the crawfish spawn on the lower flint I think all the fish have pushed south.   I'm going to put in at black shear and come up the river.   Should that be a problem ?


----------



## Town2Small

Made a short float yesterday above pobiddy. Water clarity isn't bad at all, but it is moving a little faster than I would like. Maybe it'll be down enough come the weekend. Still managed to catch a few shoalies and spots


----------



## fish hawk

Anybody around here keep up with the weather???


----------



## Town2Small

A little, it's supposed to rain a little today and thursday and be partly cloudy Saturday.  Which I'm sure it'll change between now and then.. Hey Nick,  what will determine whether or not we are for sure having the tourney.


----------



## steelshotslayer

The rain today shouldn't have much of effect, Thursday is the one that is gonna be the determining factor hopefully the river will be sitting about perfect come Saturday morning as long as we don't just get downpours all day Thursday.  I will post on here late that evening after I see what the gauges do and make the call.  I sure hope everything works out highs for Saturday are supposed to be up around 75 with scattered clouds it would be a perfect day.


----------



## steelshotslayer

flintrvrgigger said:


> Are you only measuring the length of the fish and the longest 5 fish win? or how does that work?



That is correct sir.  The longest total length of 5 fish takes home the money.  Weight is pretty much proportional to length.  There is actually a calculation that can be done to get the weight based off the length, but we wont be going into that much detail.


----------



## WoodyDuck

So how are you going to measure to a quarter a half 3/4 inch because 95 percent of golden rules only have half marks and if there is a tie what happens then


----------



## lonedrake

The river should be fine Saturday,   Just showers Thursday and it below 8.  I'd say the tournament was still on regardless....  I'll be there that morning to take y'all's money


----------



## Doobie man

See you there woody duck


----------



## WoodyDuck

Not sure don't want to waste my time with the crawfish spawn going on up there


----------



## fish hawk

steelshotslayer said:


> The rain today shouldn't have much of effect, Thursday is the one that is gonna be the determining factor hopefully the river will be sitting about perfect come Saturday morning as long as we don't just get downpours all day Thursday.  I will post on here late that evening after I see what the gauges do and make the call.  I sure hope everything works out highs for Saturday are supposed to be up around 75 with scattered clouds it would be a perfect day.





lonedrake said:


> The river should be fine Saturday,   Just showers Thursday and it below 8.  I'd say the tournament was still on regardless....  I'll be there that morning to take y'all's money


Good luck to yall,maybe it wont rain too bad.My bones done got to old to battle yall and the river.Water temps in the low fifties gonna make the fishing slow.


----------



## lonedrake

The river is holding up pretty good.  I checked this morning it's actually dropping and clearing up.  Calling for a half inch of rain tomorrow.     Your right fishing will be very slow


----------



## steelshotslayer

Well guys I spoke with Dale this morning and he had personally looked at the river.  It hasn't come up any and is still clear.  He said he expects it to stain up a little, but the fishing should be on in the morning.  I hope to see everyone there even if I do lose some money.


----------



## lonedrake

It took 93.5 inches of flint river shoal bass to win Saturday .  Hopefully we have enough people interested in doing this once at month at $30 a person


----------



## steelshotslayer

I forgot to get the total length caught from you yesterday so I could post it.  If you have that paper put up the numbers.


----------



## fish hawk

lonedrake said:


> It took 93.5 inches of flint river shoal bass to win Saturday .  Hopefully we have enough people interested in doing this once at month at $30 a person



That was a good day.


----------



## lonedrake

*Results*

1st place : 93.5 inches.   Big fish 22" over 6lbs
2nd : 83.5"
3rd: 66.5"
4th: 59.25"
5th: 56.5"
6th: 0" 

Total 6 teams: 359 inches of shoal bass 


We want to do this monthly at 30 per person. Same rules.  Maybe a later start time.   Second Saturday of the month


----------



## WoodyDuck

Did everyone catch all shoal bass or was there some spots in the mix and did everyone catch 5 to measure up


----------



## lonedrake

Shoal bass only


----------



## FlipFloppin

So maybe April 12th...?


----------



## lonedrake

Yes next tournament is April 12th we meet at the lookout area at sprewell bluff 30 min before daylight.  You can fish anywhere in the river just be back by  7:30 .  $30 a person.  Can fish alone or as a team.  SHOAL BASS ONLY !  12 inch minimum.  Bring a measuring device and camera/cell phone .


----------

